# Blasted fairrieanum!



## TADD (Nov 26, 2006)

Well I just had to say it. My fairrieanum 'Merry Prankster' x 'Kesey' bud has been lost. When I picked it up frommy boss, it had a samll circular brown spot on the outside of the bud, I was hoping it was a small bruise from mishandleing or shipping etc. However it has moved into the whole bud. I sadly snipped it off. There is always next year I guess....

Here is the same clonal from last year from Piping Rock.


----------



## wilbeck (Nov 26, 2006)

I feel your pain. I just accidentally knocked a bud off of my P. moquettianum.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 26, 2006)

TADD said:


> ...There is always next year I guess....



or, if you were me and i/you were growing it, the year after...


----------



## TADD (Nov 26, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> or, if you were me and i/you were growing it, the year after...


Yeah your probably right! 

The year after then....


----------



## bwester (Nov 26, 2006)

wow, that is absolutely beautiful, sorry about the blast though


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 26, 2006)

I hate when that happens!


----------



## Heather (Nov 26, 2006)

Sorry Tadd. ity:


----------



## Sangii (Nov 26, 2006)

sorry to hear that !


----------



## Marco (Nov 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Tadd. I'm sure you have other fairrieanum to keep you busy until next season oke:


----------



## Gideon (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, it was a nice bloom


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 28, 2006)

sorry to hear that...I hate when that happens..I lost the bud from my Paph Unique (roth X fairrieanum) recently and it would have been the first blooming of this, for me.


----------

